# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dụng cụ cắt gọt

## datdang

IV.1. Vật liệu làm dao

             Có nhiều loại vật liệu làm dao, nhưng tùy theo vật liệu gia công, chế độ gia công mà người ta chọn vật liệu làm dao cho hợp lý và kinh tế. Để chọn vật liệu làm dao người ta xem xét các yêu cầu:

             + Độ cứng : là khả năng không bị biến dạng khi dùng để cắt vật liệu gia công.

             + Độ bền cơ học : Khả năng không bị phá hủy khi chịu lực trong quá trình cắt.

             + Độ bền nhiệt : Khả năng giữ được độ cứng và độ bền cơ học ở nhiệt độ cao.

             + Độ bền mòn : Khả năng chống lại sự mài mòn trong quá trình cắt.

IV.1.1 Thép dụng cụ

             Đây là vật liệu được dùng làm dụng cụ cắt trước đây, nó là thép cácbon chất lượng cao, có hàm lượng các bon cao, ta có thép các bon dụng cụ và thép hợp kim dụng cụ.

             a. Thép các bon dụng cụ là thép cácbon chất lượng cao, nó có độ cứng và độ bền mòn khá cao, nhưng nó lại có độ bền nhiệt thấp ( đến nhiệt độ 200 – 250 oC nó sẽ mất độ cứng). Ngày nay người ta chỉ dùng thép cácbon dụng cụ để chế tạo các dụng cụ cắt có vận tốc thấp ( không lớn hơn 10 – 12 m/phút) như dao bào, xọc, dụng cụ cắt gỗ, dụng cụ gia công bằng tay: lưỡi cứ tay, mũi khoan, tarô-bàn ren, giũa, . . .

             b. Thép hợp kim dụng cụ là thép cácbon dụng cụ có thêm các nguyên tố kim loại khác như vônfram, crôm, vanadi, silic, mangan để tăng độ bền nhiệt của dụng cụ cắt. Tuy vậy hiện nay nó cũng chỉ được dùng chế tạo các dụng cụ cắt tốc độ thấp. Thép hợp kim dụng cụ thường gặp là thép crôm, thép crôm- niken, thép crôm – mangan – silic, thép vôn fram, thép vanadi, . .  

IV.1.2 Thép gió

             Thép gió thật ra là thép các bon có hàm lượng cácbon rất cao (0,95%) và hàm lượng khá cao của vônfram (18%) crôm (4,6%) . Thép gió có độ cứng, độ bền mòn cao, nó có độ bền nhiệt khá cao (có khả năng cắt đến nhiệt độ 550 – 600 oC). Tốc độ cắt đến 50 – 60 mét/phút.

             Hiện nay để gia công các vật liệu thông dụng người ta thường dùng những mác thép gió: P6M5 ( 6% volfram, 5% molipden), P6M3 ( 6% volfram, 3% molipden), P12 (12% volfram)

             Để gia công thép không gỉ có độ bền cao và thép hợp kim có độ cứng và độ dẽo cao (trong điều kiện cắt gọt có va đập) người ta dùng dụng cụ cắt làm bằng thép gió có mác: P18KM2, P10K5M3, P9K5, P6M5K5, P12M2K8M3, P9M4K8, . . .

IV.1.3 Hợp kim cứng

             Hợp kim cứng là tên gọi chung của loại vật liệu có gốc là hợp chất của cácbon và các kim loại như volfram, titan, tantan, và chất kết dính là coban. Thông thường người ta dùng hai loại hợp kim cứng là:

             a. Hợp kim kim loại gồm có Volfram –Coban ( thường được ký hiệu là BK: Chữ B ký hiệu cho Cacbit Volfram, chữ K ký hiệu cho Coban, chữ số phía sau nói lên hàm lượng Coban tính theo % , Chữ OM là cỡ hạt Cacbit rất nhỏ) ta có các hợp kim thông dụng: BK2 ( 2% Coban và 98% Cacbit Volfram), BK3, BK3M, BK6, BK6M, BK5H, BK10, BK15M, BK8, BK6-OM, BK8-OM, BK10-OM, BK15-OM, . . . Người ta thường dùng nhóm hợp kim này để gia công các vật liệu giòn như gang, đồng thau, thép tôi, chất dẽo. Tốc độ cắt có thể đạt 200 mét/phút.

             b. Hợp kim Titan – Volfram – Coban (thường được ký hiệu là T* K* : chữ T ký hiệu cho Coban, chữ số phía sau* nói lên hàm lượng của Coban tính theo %, chũ T ký hiệu cho Cacbit Titan và con số đứng sau* nói lên hàm lượng của Cacbit Titan tính theo % ) ta có các hợp kim thông dụng : T5K10 ( 5% Cacbit Titan, 10% Coban, 85% Cacbit Volfram), T14K8, T15K6, T30K4, T60K6, . . .Người ta thường dùng nhóm hợp kim này để gia công vật liệu dẽo như thép, đồng đỏ. Tốc độ cắt có thể đạt 350 mét/phút

             Hiện nay người ta cũng đã đưa vào sử dụng loại hợp kim ba Cacbit ( Cacbit Volfram, Cacbit Titan và Cacbit Tantan). Loại hợp kim này có độ bền cao hơn loại TK 1,5-2 lần. Nó được ký hiệu là TTK.

             Hợp kim cứng được chế tạo thành từng miếng có hình dạng và kích thước theo tiêu chuẩn để có thể ghép vào cán dao. Độ bền của hợp kim cứng sẽ tăng lên khi được mạ lên trên bề mặt một lớp mõng (5-15:m) Cácbít Titan, Borit, Nitrit, . . Tốc độ cắt lúc này có thể đạt đến 800 mét/phút.

----------

